# Palit GTX 1060 Super JetStream 6 GB



## W1zzard (Aug 1, 2016)

Palit's GTX 1060 Super JetStream is a custom design variant of the GTX 1060 with a triple-slot thermal solution that promises low temperatures and low fan noise. Also, the card is highly overclocked out of the box for a performance advantage over the NVIDIA reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## bug (Aug 1, 2016)

It's nice to see Palit have stuck with a 6 pin connector. Many others have slapped on an 8 pin, for no apparent reason. As this card shows, there's plenty of overclocking room with the additional 75W.
At the same time, a triple slot cooler and that price are just wrong.

On another note, I'd much appreciate it if features like "HDMI 2.0b, DisplayPort 1.4, DVI port included" were not listed as advantages of the card, because Palit had no saying there. There are (dis)advantages that come from the GPUs capabilities and those that come from the manufacturer. It would be nice if they were highlighted as such.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 1, 2016)

bug said:


> On another note, I'd much appreciate it if features like "HDMI 2.0b, DisplayPort 1.4, DVI port included" were not listed as advantages of the card, because Palit had no saying there. There are (dis)advantages that come from the GPUs capabilities and those that come from the manufacturer. It would be nice if they were highlighted as such.


I was thinking about the same, but rather decided to keep-as-is. Imaging someone coming to the review via Google, who is not as experienced and just wonders if this could be a good upgrade for their 2-year old card. You experts here know about features added by GPU capabilities and should be able to filter them out, something newbies can't


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Aug 1, 2016)

First page, third paragraph


> Today, we have Palit's triple-slot version of the *GTX 1600* in for review.


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 1, 2016)

I would have hoped for a dual slot one for the 1060 but nope, it's still triple slot heh.


----------



## basco (Aug 1, 2016)

thanks very much for the review!

can i please ask if it would be possible to test the solder OC tweaking ??
i would be very interested in: what happens with oc when i solder OCP or what happens with OV?
maybe you got some Silver conductive paint laying around
cannot find anything on the net testing this.


----------



## Joss (Aug 1, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Imaging someone coming to the review via Google, who is not as experienced and just wonders if this could be a good upgrade for their 2-year old card. You experts here know about features added by GPU capabilities and should be able to filter them out, something newbies can't


Good reasoning.

I like triple slot coolers, but it makes no sense in this card. 
Thick coolers are supposed to be synonymous with performance, same with triple fans. But these are being used on lowish GPUs which dilutes the power/quality image and feel of the higher end cards. 
When $200 pieces look exactly like $600 ones something is wrong. Either the vendors are treating buyers like childs or those buyers really are imbecilic.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 1, 2016)

basco said:


> thanks very much for the review!
> 
> can i please ask if it would be possible to test the solder OC tweaking ??
> i would be very interested in: what happens with oc when i solder OCP or what happens with OV?
> ...



W1zzard's reviews don't do warranty modding interventions.  That would leave him open to all sorts of liability. You need to trawl into forums for that.


----------



## basco (Aug 1, 2016)

i understand what your saying 54th-thx.
but not even in forums i found someone who talks about the differnce it makes.
i think i have to buy one myself and test it.


----------



## bug (Aug 1, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> I was thinking about the same, but rather decided to keep-as-is. Imaging someone coming to the review via Google, who is not as experienced and just wonders if this could be a good upgrade for their 2-year old card. You experts here know about features added by GPU capabilities and should be able to filter them out, something newbies can't


Well, I wasn't suggesting NOT mentioning (dis)advantages of the GPU at all, but rather listing them separately from those that come from the vendor. If a noob read this review and saw this card doesn't do analog output over DVI, they may spend hours trying to find a 1060 that does.


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 1, 2016)

A bit disappointed with Palit's offering. So I guess... Bravo MSI 
Would like to see a review of one of the EVGAs.


----------



## Air (Aug 1, 2016)

Much worse cooling (+7 ºC) yet more noise than MSI (+4 dBA). With a triple slot cooler (+~25% height). And more expansive. How can it fail so much.

Given a choice, why would anyone buy this?

EDIT: corrected height increase value.


----------



## bug (Aug 1, 2016)

Air said:


> Much worse cooling (+7 ºC) yet more noise than MSI (+4 dBA). With a triple slot cooler (+50% height). And more expansive. How can it fail so much.
> 
> Given a choice, why would anyone buy this?


It's not +50% height. Palit themselves advertises this as a "2.5 slot solution", because it doesn't fully occupy 3 slots. But it's not like you can use the half of the slot that stays empty. The cooler itself doesn't occupy 2 full slots though.
Btw, if it did, that would have been +100% height


----------



## Air (Aug 1, 2016)

bug said:


> It's not +50% height. Palit themselves advertises this as a "2.5 slot solution", because it doesn't fully occupy 3 slots. But it's not like you can use the half of the slot that stays empty. The cooler itself doesn't occupy 2 full slots though.
> Btw, if it did, that would have been +100% height


Ok, i didnt check this one before writing. But how is the difference between 2 to 3 slots a 100% increase?


----------



## bug (Aug 1, 2016)

Air said:


> Ok, i didnt check this one before writing. But how is the difference between 2 to 3 slots a 100% increase?


Well, it's not a 3 slot cooler, 1 slot is still (thankfully) occupied by the card.


----------



## BiggieShady (Aug 1, 2016)

bug said:


> If a noob read this review and saw this card doesn't do analog output over DVI, they may spend hours trying to find a 1060 that does.


Good point


----------



## Air (Aug 1, 2016)

bug said:


> Well, it's not a 3 slot cooler, 1 slot is still (thankfully) occupied by the card.


The cooler stats right above the GPU die.


----------



## silkstone (Aug 1, 2016)

A 1 slot cooler is only 33% less than a 1.5 slot cooler and considering the card takes 2.5 slots compared to the regular 2 slots, a 2 slot card is only 20% smaller. ;p

On a serious note. I have this cards smaller brother and it seems to perform the same. My temps hover around 70 C @ 85% fan speed where they just become audible, though I do have rather a lot of background noise as is.


----------



## bug (Aug 1, 2016)

Air said:


> The cooler stats right above the GPU die.


Technically yes, that's where the heatpipes start. But if we're talking about added cooling performance, that's related to the fins and their surface.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Any reviews of Gainward or Galax in the pipeline?


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 1, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Any reviews of Gainward or Galax in the pipeline?


I believe W1zzard mentioned that he has no contact with Gainward whatsoever. Dunno about Galax though .


----------



## Air (Aug 1, 2016)

bug said:


> Technically yes, that's where the heatpipes start. But if we're talking about added cooling performance, that's related to the fins and their surface.


Ok, we are extending this way too much. The fins start right above the plate, at the same point the heat pipes start. 






But anyway, i didnt mean to be so precise. My numbers where not an in depth analysis of performance numbers, exchange area, fans size etc etc. Please take that statement as "PALIT is using more space to get worse results than MSI".


----------



## bug (Aug 1, 2016)

Air said:


> Ok, we are extending this way too much. The fins start right above the plate, at the same point the heat pipes start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, you win, I didn't pay enough attention to the design of the fins.
Much ado about nothing, I agree, but I'm glad we cleared things up, if they popped up.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2016)

This seems to be the classic marketing ploy of "make our card look bigger so people think it is more powerful".  Honestly, I feel these cards could be cooled sufficiently with a single slot cooler, a dual slot is nice because it is quieter than a single slot, but a triple-slot 1060 is just stupid.



bug said:


> On another note, I'd much appreciate it if features like "HDMI 2.0b, DisplayPort 1.4, DVI port included" were not listed as advantages of the card, because Palit had no saying there.



It was my understanding, and I could be wrong, that AIBs have the option to change the display configuration on aftermarket board designs.  For example, many are including 2 HDMI ports for VR.


----------



## bug (Aug 1, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> It was my understanding, and I could be wrong, that AIBs have the option to change the display configuration on aftermarket board designs.  For example, many are including 2 HDMI ports for VR.



In this case, the Pro of such a card is the inclusion of a second HDMI port, not the presence of HDMI 2.0b.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2016)

bug said:


> In this case, the Pro of such a card is the inclusion of a second HDMI port, not the presence of HDMI 2.0b.



Yes, but HDMI 2.0b and DP 1.4 are pros because there are still cards on the market that don't have those ports.


----------



## bug (Aug 1, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, but HDMI 2.0b and DP 1.4 are pros because there are still cards on the market that don't have those ports.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 2, 2016)

ViperXTR said:


> I would have hoped for a dual slot one for the 1060 but nope, it's still triple slot heh.



The palit gtx 1060 dual is a 2 slot card


Air said:


> Much worse cooling (+7 ºC) yet more noise than MSI (+4 dBA). With a triple slot cooler (+~25% height). And more expansive. How can it fail so much.
> 
> Given a choice, why would anyone buy this?
> 
> EDIT: corrected height increase value.




I have the palit gtx 1060 dual and it stay under 75 degress doing gaming in a define r5 with low rpm noctua fans
(haven't figured out when it throttles) with a oc to 1620 mhz as the oced dual, surprised about the noise 
since the palit gtx 1080 witch is a much faster card, is less noisy. 

How is that possible? (even lower temps) even the very hot (chip) palit gtx 980 ti is 1 db more silent
and more cool, i know a gtx 1060 is as fast as a gtx 980 or 2xgt960 but still faster palit cards are more
silent and cooler

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_1080_GameRock/24.html


----------



## gasolin (Aug 2, 2016)

silkstone said:


> A 1 slot cooler is only 33% less than a 1.5 slot cooler and considering the card takes 2.5 slots compared to the regular 2 slots, a 2 slot card is only 20% smaller. ;p
> 
> On a serious note. I have this cards smaller brother and it seems to perform the same. My temps hover around 70 C @ 85% fan speed where they just become audible, though I do have rather a lot of background noise as is.




What 85% the fans get noticeable at 60%, if you only can hear the fans at 85%
you must have a very noisy system


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 3, 2016)

gasolin said:


> The palit gtx 1060 dual is a 2 slot card


I meant the Super Jetstream hence the thread title


----------



## medi01 (Aug 7, 2016)

What am I missing here, guys, power consumption, Crisis 3, anandtech:






http://www.anandtech.com/show/10540/the-geforce-gtx-1060-founders-edition-asus-strix-review/16

TPU




https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_1060_Super_JetStream/21.html


Numbers are VASTLY different (same cards consume twice as much @anandtech... ok, it's total power consumption vs TPUs PCIe, but then, difference between cards should be BIGGER.
Yet on TPU 1060 consumes whopping 47 watts less than 480.
On Anandtech 36 watts less. (ignoring AIBs) of TOTAL power consumption (with PSU losses, which should have WIDENED the gap, not reduced it!)


Well... How come?
And by the way, it's not the first time there is a diff like that between 2 sites.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 7, 2016)

medi01 said:


> What am I missing here, guys, power consumption, Crisis 3, anandtech:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You havn't have read what it's for

Total SYSTEM power consumption

Card only

Antech card i fe and asus strix

Techpower is fe and palit

All depends on what system they used


----------



## medi01 (Aug 7, 2016)

gasolin said:


> You don't have read


You don't seem to have read my post or you have failed to comprehend it.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 7, 2016)

The system is different, if i play crysis 3 my system uses more power (hotter more noisy gpu) than trackmania turbo, since cysis 3 is more demading


----------



## medi01 (Aug 7, 2016)

gasolin said:


> The system is different


Jesus Christ, either read the post and understand what I"m saying or leave me alone please.


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 7, 2016)

medi01 said:


> You don't seem to have read my post or you have failed to comprehend it.


But you are comparing a Palit vs an ASUS card... Apples and oranges


----------



## medi01 (Aug 7, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> But you are comparing a Palit vs an ASUS card..


I'm comparing FE card to FE card.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 7, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> But you are comparing a Palit vs an ASUS card... Apples and oranges



Both reveiws use a stock fe card, crysis 3 just use more power, than som avarage gaming power consumption (techpowerup)


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 7, 2016)

medi01 said:


> I'm comparing FE card to FE card.


Ok, but then it is 47W vs 37W. That tiny difference could easily be ascribed to different binning and the circumstances @gasolin was pointing out.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 7, 2016)

I thing powertech is avarage power consumption from all games, where anatech is only an avarage power consumption when playing crysis 3


----------



## medi01 (Aug 8, 2016)

Anandtech (total power consumption, measured at power socket)
1060 - 264w
480 - 301w, 1060 + 37w
1070 - 307w, 480 + 6w
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10540/the-geforce-gtx-1060-founders-edition-asus-strix-review/16

TPU (PCIe, i.e. GPU only)
1060 - 116w
480 - 163w, 1060 + 47w
1070 - 145w, 480 - 18w  (consumes LESS than 480, unlike in anandtech's review)
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_1060_Super_JetStream/21.html

But that's not it. Anandtech's number is INFLATED by PSU not being 100% efficient.

Anandtech used this power supply:
http://www.corsair.com/en/ax1200i-d...-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu
Which claims to have 80%+ efficiency (note that PSU b. Taking that into account we get:

Anandtech (TPU)
480 = 1060 + 29.6w  (+47w)
1070 = 480 + 4.8w (-18w)

So, at TPU reference 480 consumes 17.4 watt more than at anandtech.
And at TPU 1070FE consumes 22.8 watt less than at anandtech.
And no, I don't think it can be explained by "simple binning".

PS
In general, it would be cool if testers who think that PCIe measurements is a good idea (I think it's not because it's tricky to do it right) would also measure total system power consumption, because:
a) it's simpler to do it right
b) it is much easier to see what kind of PSU you actually need
c) it reveals other things... such as (possibly) higher CPU utilization


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 8, 2016)

Source: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/78...70-4gb-silent-1080p-60fps-gaming/index10.html &
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_radeon_rx_470_gaming_x_8gb_review,5.html



> AMD's new Polaris architecture is power efficient, but it doesn't even match what NVIDIA can offer with cards that are magnitudes faster - so we definitely have that to ponder. SAPPHIRE's Nitro Radeon RX 470 4GB consumes around 260W (the entire system), which isn't too bad, but it's worrying when the GeForce GTX 1070 consumes less power but offers close to twice the performance in all resolutions.



Read more: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/78...70-4gb-silent-1080p-60fps-gaming/index11.html


----------



## medi01 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Read more


And the point of that post was?
Left chart shows AIB card only.
Right chart shows 1070 consuming more than 480, contrary to TPUs findings.


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 8, 2016)

medi01 said:


> And the point of that post was?
> Left chart shows AIB card only.
> Right chart shows 1070 consuming more than 480, contrary to TPUs findings.


You must be blind then. Or blinded by fanboyism. Take your pick.


----------



## medi01 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> You must be blind then. Or blinded by fanboyism. Take your pick.


Which kind of fanbois/blindness do you mean?
The one that prevented you from seing FE / Ref cards were compared, or a different one?
Sigh.


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 8, 2016)

medi01 said:


> Which kind of fanbois/blindness do you mean?





medi01 said:


> Left chart shows AIB card only.


It clearly shows reference cards as well.


medi01 said:


> Right chart shows 1070 consuming more than 480, contrary to TPUs findings.


RX 480 8GB 166W vs GTX 1070 161W


medi01 said:


> The one that prevented you from seing FE / Ref cards were compared, or a different one?
> Sigh.


Your earlier post wasn't very clear on what cards you were ref.


----------

